

Ask HN: What happened to Starfighter? - alain94040

Exactly 120 days ago, patio11 announced starfighter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9173939. I signed up for the mailing list and never received anything.<p>The home page hasn&#x27;t changed. What gives? We love you guys.
======
patio11
Thanks for the interest and sorry re: the lack of email -- team made the
decision to be relatively quiet while we were in the code cave. I have been
crunching for the last six weeks in preparation for closed beta, which started
Wednedsay. If all goes well, we will have something on AWS that actually works
by the be of today.

Next up, a few weeks of iterating on level design, difficulty level, etc, and
then...

~~~
cpach
Keep up the good work! I’m confident SF will be worth waiting for.

------
tptacek
We'll be releasing any year now!

(Patrick is running private alpha tests of his levels.)

------
calcsam
Follow him on Twitter, you know his handle.

------
paulhauggis
Here is a tweet from June 29th:

"Starfighter progress update: private beta test in "the not too distant
future." Watch this space (or your inbox) for more updates."

So, it appears to still be a work in progress.

